

Why are Researchers Averse to Risk? - kingjacob
http://synbioaxlr8r.com/discard-your-risk-aversion/

======
kingjacob
Why are researchers, who are supposed to be pushing the boundaries of what is
possible, so averse to taking risk? or failing?

